# Benelli Ultralight review



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Last night we had a RGS banquet comittee wrap-up gathering and it just happened to be at a gun club so Jay P. (Pahtridgehunter) and I braved the weather and shot a round of clays.
It was the virgin trip out for my new Benelli Ultralight 12 ga. 3 shot auto.
Happy to report that I give it a big ol' two thumbs up. I think Jay liked it too.
I broke the first target I shot at(always a good sign) and many more after that. I may have to adjust the drop a touch with the factory supplied shim kit but really have no complaints. The gun balances nicely between the hands and it cycled everything I put thru it. At 6 lbs. it shot much, much softer than you would think. It should make a nice carrying gun either for the prairies or grouse woods.
I hope my elitists Setters let me carry a lead slinging, brush humping, auto thru the timber with them :lol: I may have to get a GSP or Lab just so I can use my new gun. :yikes: 

*Benelli Ultralight*


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Scott nice gun. I think the pooches may give you a break. Mine put up with my old 870 Express.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

That's a helluva chunk of walnut for a s. auto! :lol: ...and at 6 lbs, maybe it's time for me to re-think my (antiquated) negative perception of the things...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Can you get a plug for it so it will only carry two shells in case you ever hunt with a pursuit like me and my ground swatting buddy! Also take your double with you in case you shoot one of these rare Mi. ruff-cocks. Auto even with great wood don't look as well in the money shot as the traditional double! Sweet gun though.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice looking gun Scott. . .and don't worry, I even used my Stoeger M2000 black synthetic late this year after a goose hunt and the red phase I shot was just as sweet as all the other. And yes, I have hit a grouse with the third shot before, so it has it's place.

The dog really didn't mind, but Sky started out with a Mossberg 835 woodlands camo turkey gun, so she is not picky as long as I don't miss too much, then I get the look.:lol:


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Yup, Scott's been Woolnerized alright. 

Benelli has been known more for the SBE's and Novas but now seems to have moved towards the Uplands somewhat. I like the extra stock shims idea - proper gun fit is everything. And "one size doesnt fit all". I think the wood on the stock has a "photo enhanced" finish?? How's the length compared to the LC ??

Good luck with the new grouse gun, Scott. But be sure to take along one of your doubles for photo ops with the Rymans along the trail or back at the truck. 

Your friend,
Natty B.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Team Red cant wait! You owe Bella!:lol:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Yup, Scott's been Woolnerized alright.
> 
> I think the wood on the stock has a "photo enhanced" finish?? How's the length compared to the LC ??


Yes the wood is "touched up" before they do this new weather coat process they are marketing.

The overall gun length is about 1/2 " longer than my 28" barrel SxS LC Smith. The Benelli I own has the 24" barrel but its advertised as being available with a 26" barrel which puts it in the 30" barrel break action gun range.

Fred,
I do owe Team Red. I shot really well last year but tossed up an O-fer over your dogs. I figure I'll go cylinder tube spreader load, backed up by a standard 1 1/8oz. field load followed by 1 3/8oz. @1400 fps pheasant rocket load just in case I get a chance to kill a grouse like Randy with the 3rd shot. :lol:


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bring your new piece out to Genesee Sportsmans some wednesday evening and we can have Roger and Carol give us a shooting lesson. Well maybe Carol.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet gun. All the reviews point to "great decision!"


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Field and Stream just had comparison of Benelli Ultralight and
Browning Gold Superlite. Author was Philip Bourjaily. Both guns passed with Browning the must have.

jimmy


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

That's a nice looking lead slinger!!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

MSP60 said:


> Bring your new piece out to Genesee Sportsmans some wednesday evening and we can have Roger and Carol give us a shooting lesson. Well maybe Carol.


Must be some wisdom with beauty because Carol wasn't about to go out in the weather with us to shoot that night.......I don't know what Roger's excuse was.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll give it two thumbs up for sure. Scott, you'll have to bring it by the house so I can talk Mrs. P into a new birthday gift!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> I'll give it two thumbs up for sure. Scott, you'll have to bring it by the house so I can talk Mrs. P into a new birthday gift!


I thought you were going for the Jon boat and a sack of decoys.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I thought you were going for the Jon boat and a sack of decoys.


 
I was confused too, I thought you were getting a new Kitchen Floor? Jay the slump buster is all the gun you need.....more power on the ground buddy before you have more power in the hands!:lol:


----------



## MerlinsMom (Mar 2, 2007)

Poor ole Jay Dangerfield....:evil:


----------



## 007BondJamesBond007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Worm Dunker said:


> Can you get a plug for it so it will only carry two shells in case you ever hunt with a pursuit like me and my ground swatting buddy! Also take your double with you in case you shoot one of these rare Mi. ruff-cocks. Auto even with great wood don't look as well in the money shot as the traditional double! Sweet gun though.


My wife has the Ultra Light the magazine only holds two shells and one in the pipe.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow James Bond revives a 5 year old thread :lol: :lol:


Ironically the BUL is NRA's gun of the year for 2012.

I still love mine!


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

The BUL has a plastic wrap on the stock and forend called "weather coat". The wood underneeth is a very plane jane walnut. The early BUL's had a problem with the weather coating chipping off by the but pad. They seem to have solved that problem. I do like the BUL but for the price difference I went with the Motefeltro, a 5 shot that is the best pheasant gun I have ever owned.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

KEITH207 said:


> The BUL has a plastic wrap on the stock and forend called "weather coat". .


That's news to me. Yes the finish is called weather coat but it is not extra wood like Beretta uses. 
I've pulled the recoil pad and looked at the stock under magnification and can see no seam like the Beretta guns I've held that would indicate a plastic wrap. 
The "grain" is most definitely enhanced, airbrush or something I'd guess before the weather coat final coat.


----------

